

Things We Didn't Know This Time Last Year - jwilliams
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/dec/22/50-things-we-know-now-we-didnt-know-time-last-year/life/

======
vaksel
"12. The use of social networking sites such as Facebook and MySpace on
company computers leads to increased productivity."

I bet that study was sponsored by Facebook

------
nirmal
I commend them on putting all 50 things on the same page.

